# For Sale/Trade: Ruger P94 in 40 S&W and .45 acp ammo



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Ruger P94 in 40 S&W, includes box and papers, two 10 round magazines and the little loader thingy (not in the pics). Picked this up in a trade a couple months ago but I just got bit by the AR bug so now I'm scrounging for funds and have one too many handguns, keeping the 9mm because it's cheaper to shoot. I've put 150 rounds through it and it shoots nicely, previous owner said it didn't get shot very much at all. I'll have a bunch of ammo for it too if my dad doesn't take it all. *I'd like to get $325 for it FTF in San Antonio or in Austin, and I also get down to Corpus from time to time. *Also willing to trade +/- cash for AR parts (primarily stripped lower, optics, accessories).

















I also dug up a couple boxes of .45 acp hollow points but sold that handgun a while back. There's a full box of 20 Winchester Supreme SXT 230 grain hollow points and a box of 12 Federal Premium Hydra-Shok hollow points (the other 8 went into a hog and a rattler). I'm not sure what to ask for these, but would be willing to trade for some good 9mm rounds or AR parts (primarily stripped lower, optics, accessories). Again FTF in San Antonio or Austin, but I also get down to Corpus from time to time.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a buddy that is lookin' for something like that....I'll run it by him tomorrow.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Any takers on the gun? If not I would be interested


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Ruger and all ammo SOLD pending funds.


----------

